# Withdrawing and getting refund



## Niesyl (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello and good day everyone, 

I stupidly lodged my 189 over claiming points in the skills area. I thought my previous job PCA was a closely related nursing occupation but apparently it's not. So I believe j should withdraw and ask for a refund as it was an honest mistake and as I have read from the immigration website, as long as I explain this situation, I could get a refund. 

When applying to withdraw the application, is there a form for it or do we actually write a formal letter for it. Also with refunds, do we have to fill in form 1424 or to write a letter as well. 

Here is what I read from the Immigration website 

"
Discretionary refund
The visa application charge may be refunded, if the visa application is made because of a mistake by the applicant, for example the visa applicant mistakenly applies for the wrong type of visa. The application must clearly have been mistakenly made. The migration delegate has absolute discretion to make a discretionary refund." 

And 

"You can make a written request for a refund stating the reasons why you consider your application fee should be refunded when sending your withdrawal letter to the office processing your visa application"

What should I do? 
I need advice.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You can request a refund but its highly unlikely you will be given one simply because you overclaimed. Your error not theirs, it wasnt that you mistakenly applied for the wrong visa, you didnt read the rules and supporting guidance. 

They will still have been processing your application and refunds are only given in exceptional circumstances.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

i would say fill form 1000 something (i dont remember the exact number) to correct your mistake maybe they will continue with your application.

There are cases (i have seen at least 3-4) where some applicants over claimed points and still got their visa.

Refund is highly unlikely....


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

Niesyl said:


> Hello and good day everyone,
> 
> I stupidly lodged my 189 over claiming points in the skills area. I thought my previous job PCA was a closely related nursing occupation but apparently it's not. So I believe j should withdraw and ask for a refund as it was an honest mistake and as I have read from the immigration website, as long as I explain this situation, I could get a refund.
> 
> ...


Was this job assessed in skills assessment?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## jay2018 (Jan 19, 2018)

Niesyl said:


> Hello and good day everyone,
> 
> I stupidly lodged my 189 over claiming points in the skills area. I thought my previous job PCA was a closely related nursing occupation but apparently it's not. So I believe j should withdraw and ask for a refund as it was an honest mistake and as I have read from the immigration website, as long as I explain this situation, I could get a refund.
> 
> ...


Hi

what was the outcome if you did end up applying for a refund. stuck in a similar situation here.

J


----------



## Nikki1708 (Nov 18, 2020)

Niesyl said:


> Hello and good day everyone,
> 
> I stupidly lodged my 189 over claiming points in the skills area. I thought my previous job PCA was a closely related nursing occupation but apparently it's not. So I believe j should withdraw and ask for a refund as it was an honest mistake and as I have read from the immigration website, as long as I explain this situation, I could get a refund.
> 
> ...


Did you get a refund?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nikki1708 said:


> Did you get a refund?


This is a 6 year old post
Dont expect any response
Look elsewhere
Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Nikki1708 said:


> Did you get a refund?


Almost impossible nowadays to get any refund from DoHA


----------

